# Anyone else try GHS Boomers and hate them?



## Nile (Nov 28, 2011)

10-52, tried them over the Daddario's and my fucking god, it is really loose compared to them and has a rattling sound to them. Shit is seriously dark sounding compared to the Daddario's too.

Never again. 




(This might be in the wrong sub-forum, not sure.)


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with the boomers being a bit darker (although I also find them warmer, as I also find Ernie Balls a bit darker/warmer then D'addarios).

I really didn't notice them being looser though, in fact the oppisite IMO.
Not sure of the exact torques on either one though really so I might be wrong.


----------



## broj15 (Nov 29, 2011)

once upon a time i tried ghs boomers on my six string and played them for a while simply because i liked them more than ernie balls. Then i tried d'addarios on a whim and have never looked back.


----------



## Dayn (Nov 29, 2011)

On the contrary, I tried GHS strings and I now prefer them over D'Addario. They seem to last longer and hold their tone better than D'Addario strings.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 29, 2011)

GHS is cheap, and I don't notice a difference in tone quality between them and a lot of other brands. In short, I fucking love GHS.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 29, 2011)

How old was the set? Unlike D'Addario, GHS strings aren't hermetically sealed, so if they were sitting for awhile they may have already started corroding and tarnishing.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 29, 2011)

I used GHS Boomers way back in 80's. I grew tited of them after going to Dean Markley Blue Steels. Cryo freezing nothing but a gimmick. Today I've gone to D'Addario EXL's


----------



## ST3MOCON (Nov 29, 2011)

I love ghs boomers. Good price! Try the 11-52


----------



## Nile (Nov 29, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How old was the set? Unlike D'Addario, GHS strings aren't hermetically sealed, so if they were sitting for awhile they may have already started corroding and tarnishing.



Not sure, shouldn't have been sitting around too long at GuitarCenter. Just got them 3 days ago.


I'll agree with the good price though.


----------



## MGasparotto (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, I put a 12-52 set on and I noticed they were a lot worse than eernie ball imo. They were also 7 dollars, the cheapest in the store


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 29, 2011)

I used 10-52 Boomers for yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaars and loved them. I've tried all sorts of stuff since and ended up playing a non-standard string set. If they made a set that worked for me, I'd use them again though.

I was a fan of the EB Titaniums for a while there too - although they are pretty expensive compared to the humble Boomers!


----------



## Dvaienat (Nov 29, 2011)

I found the opposite to OP, actually. They were very sharp sounding, and had more of a texture than other strings. Either way, I didn't like them. The best strings I've used were Dean Markley, but unfortunately they don't make them in 60+ gauges. Guess I'll stick with D'addario.


----------



## hereticemir (Nov 29, 2011)

I use GHS boomers for my seven and i loev em but for my six string i use dunlop i guess you can say i'm bicurious.


----------



## Nile (Nov 29, 2011)

hereticemir said:


> I use GHS boomers for my seven and i loev em but for my six string i use dunlop i guess you can say i'm bicurious.



I have tried Dunlop heavy cores and the zakk wylde set. The heavy cores didn't really feel too well but the zakk wylde set did sound nice and bright and I used the one set for well over 7 months until I couldn't even tune them anymore. Liked them till the end I guess haha.


----------



## jordanky (Nov 30, 2011)

I tried Boomers and didn't like them at all. I've been using SIT Power Groove Pure Nickel strings in whatever gauge fits the situation and I love love love them.


----------



## dreamermind (Nov 30, 2011)

my first and the last expirience with GHS boomers was when I opened a pack all strings were in rust  Daddario ftw!


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been using ONLY GHS Boomers for the last 6+ years.

Number of broken strings = 0

'nuff said


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a fan of boomers or eb strings. I use DA.


----------



## Brian D (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't really think I've ever even tried Boomers. I like Dean Markley Blue Steels on the right axe, and I generally stick with D'Addario or Dean Markley (depending on the store) to anything that doesn't like the Blue Steels. 10-52 all the way

I think Elixirs are GHS Boomers with extra coating, and they sound terrible, but I blame it on the coating...which messes with the way the strings resonate for me. It also makes bends really stiff, and it's not necessarily even the excess tension, the strings just don't move well. Also probably from the coating. But I sincerely doubt that it's just the coating's fault.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2011)

I've actually never tried GHS Boomers. 

To be completely honest, I got a bit snobby and thought their packaging looked cheap and wrote them off as a garbage brand, but I've been looking at some of the gauges in their string packs and their gauges look slightly more attractive than what some D'Addario (that's what I use now) sets come with so I've been seriously considering trying them out. I'm just a bit set in my ways as far as buying strings go at this point.


----------



## Diggy (Dec 9, 2011)

I've been using GHS Boomers 7M & 7L sets on my 7's for years now.. I've had to use other brands when I couldnt find the Boomers I needed in a pinch.. hated them. Boomers provide the bite and feel that I'm looking for. Compared to Boomers, it seems like Ernie Ball and D'Addario sound like I have the tone knob on my guitar rolled back to 2.5 or less.


----------



## Lirtle (Dec 9, 2011)

DRs or Da's all the way for me
with that said, I really don't mind boomers just prefer the aforementioned brands


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Dec 25, 2011)

D'Addarios and GHS Boomers are my top 2 brands of strings. The D'Addarios feel is amazing though and considering now that they are either the same price or cheaper than the GHS Boomers, I'm sold on the D'Addarios.


----------



## jeremyb (Dec 25, 2011)

I like boomers, find eb's a but trebly, but in my recent experience Dunlops kill them, feel and sound really good straight outta the box


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 25, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I've actually never tried GHS Boomers.
> 
> To be completely honest, I got a bit snobby and thought their packaging looked cheap and wrote them off as a garbage brand, but I've been looking at some of the gauges in their string packs and their gauges look slightly more attractive than what some D'Addario (that's what I use now) sets come with so I've been seriously considering trying them out. I'm just a bit set in my ways as far as buying strings go at this point.



Same here.


----------



## SpecialDefects5150 (Dec 26, 2011)

I used GHS strings in the past several times and I just didn't like the tone I got out of them, and the fact that they just didn't last for me. Just my opine, don't shoot the messenger.


----------

